# Maven plugin für Eclipse: tld dependencies in jars



## Fireball29 (23. Okt 2008)

Hi!

Wie kann man tlds aus einem jar (z.B. struts.jar) aus dem META-INF/tld Verzeichnis automatisch verfügbar machen? Wenn ich mit maven einen dependency zu struts einrichte, dann zeigt mir die dependecy die tlds nicht an.

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man das bewerkstelligen kann, ohne die tlds. manuell ins WEB-INF/tld Verzeichnis kopieren zu müssen?

Vielen Grüße,
Fireball


----------



## maki (23. Okt 2008)

Was genau meinst du mit "TLDs automatisch verfügbar machen"?

Wie hast du denn die taglibs in deiner web.xml referenziert?


----------



## Fireball29 (23. Okt 2008)

Danke, hat sich erledigt. Man kann die taglib Einträge in der web.xml ganz vermeinden, wenn man absolute Pfade verwendet.

z.B. <%@ taglib prefix="html" uri="http://jakarta.apache.org/struts/tags-html" %>

Danke und Gruß,
Fireball


----------

